# Newbie haunter now online



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello everyone, Deathtouch referred me to this forum and I lurked around for a few days and saw that it contained a lot of people with similar passions in Halloween fun. I wanted to take part in all the great discussions and learn from people who have been there and done that and maybe put some of my knowledge in to help others too.

From what I have seen so far I realized I should have started my projects for this year a long time ago. I already have ideas I have seen on this board that will last me several years of project building.

Cant wait to dig in.

This thread created by Deathtouch shows a project I did last year. 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2494


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome... wow after three days of Lurking and you still wanted to sign up  Welcome Haunted Neurons, its good to have you with us.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard HN.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome! I cant wait to see what else you have in store for props, That rat Rocks!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

welcome,you will find the group here friendly and full of ideas.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's all a front, run for you life. These people are crazy, they'll make a prop out of any thing or any body. To late, o-well, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Haunted Neurons.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey HN. I am still at Ironstock. Welcome to Hauntforum.com. You will have to show me how you did the rat. That thing is awesome.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome!

I hope others like you can start some "how-to" threads (for someone like me who has a double masters in education, and is slowly learning with difficulty how to do a simple servo.) The dying to know how to do electronic animated props is eating me alive!

Welcome!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi and welcome, Haunted Neurons. Nice rat project, by the way!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome,HN!!! I am looking forward to chatting with you about animatronics..we have a lot of animatronic enthusiasts here..You do know we have a chatroom, right?


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I hope others like you can start some "how-to" threads (for someone like me who has a double masters in education, and is slowly learning with difficulty how to do a simple servo.) The dying to know how to do electronic animated props is eating me alive!
> 
> Welcome!


I will start a thread on this particular project with more detailed pictures. Give me a few days to get my act together. My work for some reason seems to want me there way too much lately.

Real quick though, the rat uses radio controlled servos and needs no programing. Its like playing with a store bought toy radio control car. The servos are plugged into a receiver and the motions you get out of them depend on how you set up the mechanical linkages.

I want to learn about controlling them with programs that have no human intervention. In that arena I have very limited knowledge.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums Haunted Neurons!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Haunted Neurons said:


> I will start a thread on this particular project with more detailed pictures. Give me a few days to get my act together. My work for some reason seems to want me there way too much lately.
> 
> Real quick though, the rat uses radio controlled servos and needs no programing. Its like playing with a store bought toy radio control car. The servos are plugged into a receiver and the motions you get out of them depend on how you set up the mechanical linkages.
> 
> I want to learn about controlling them with programs that have no human intervention. In that arena I have very limited knowledge.


You should check out Zombies how-to, also the Deer-head thread. These are a good place to start, along with links to relevant sites to get you started. Basicly, you want a circuit to control the servo pulses, like your reciever does now, like a servo control board. You also want something to control that circuit, and there are a number of ways to accomplish that, some use software from PC via VSA, others, like Zombie control thier Servo boards via a Basic stamp setup like Prop-1.
As always, we are here to help answer any questions, either in the Props forums, private masseging, or chat.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome Haunted Neurons! There are a lot of friendly people here with a lot of knowledge to help you out! BTW that rat is awesome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I look forward to the "servos for dummies" thread! Whether it be radio control or not!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

welcome to the 'hood


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A little slow on the welcome, But glad to have you here!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

We get slow as we age!


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes everybody!

Looks like a very friendly place to be.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It is and to show you that I am friendly too, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Haunted Neurons - Welcome. I love the rat. I can't wait to check out your other projects. Enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Haunted Neurons. I like the rat.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

A very belated but happy welcome!
cool rat btw!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

hehehe, another servo person, cool.


----------

